# Higher frequency relationship with dp or hypersensitivity



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all

just wondering if anyone here believes Dp has to do with vibrating at a higher frequency...

I had a Quantum Bio-feedback session about a month ago. I was skeptical about the session at first and decided to get it in the first place to see if my body needed any vitamins or had any food sensitivities...

so... the first thing the woman told me who was doing the session was... 'YOUR FREQUENCY is SOOO HIGH'.. she said it was 66,972 whereas as the average human frequency range was 10,000-15,000

the machine picked up things that have taken place in my life even before i was born... it said i had a 'conflict with self' and 'thoughts of death' in different gestation weeks in my mothers womb... and crazy enough.. i was born at 6 months... and my mom had to get surgery so that she would not loose me before 5 months. Quite possibly the conflict with self was dp.. or maybe my own spirits fight against having a self (experiencing a self)... i wonder.

It mentioned many other things.. but the two things that stuck to me.. about my relationship with DP... was when it said that my frequency was as high as it was which means i would be sensitive to everything here and also when it mentioned that my melatonin production was too high.. which can make one lethargic and depressed..

it also mentioned other very personal things.. but at age 17 it mentioned KARMA and GOD... and surely enough at 17 i had a near death experience.. where during surgery i crossed over to the other side. Right before the NDE my body was going into shock because i am too sensitive to anti-inflammatory.. and stopped breathing. I have not shared this openly online before but dont mind sharing with you all here. During surgery i came out of my body and I saw my body and the people in the room getting smaller and smaller... then to my left was a long hallway tunnel that turned into a cathedral type of place with long windows and light coming through the windows... I didnt walk but found that i was floating or gliding across... I saw a door at the very end.. which was black.. like a tunnel... and when i 'THOUGHT' to go through it.. i did.. and then i woke in a place that was bright. I looked down and i saw that i was wearing a long white robe and was up to my knees in a lake. I was string at the water as i saw it was so crystal clear and i could see through it to the bottom.. it was CRYSTAL clear and i saw a tiny cascade of water coming down.. i could not look up or too far as it was too bright. Then appeared to my right.. Mother Mary.. i knew it was Mother Mary because there was a blue mantle around her waist and also a robe of blue around her with white.. her face was a bright light.. and she telepathically asked me to wash my hands in the lake and go with her.. I washed my hands in the lake and upon leaving.. i suddenly felt that i could not leave yet.. and told her that it was not my time yet and i repeatedly told her this. I knew then i was being given the opportunity to leave the earth dimension but i felt that there was still something i needed to do.. and so i made the choice to return. I then saw myself zoom back into my body through a portal.. i opened my eyes after the surgery and told my mom what had happened. I felt 3 days of peace after this and have not feared death since..

By sharing my NDE.. i do not want to try and convince anyone of anything... Just sharing. Also from this experience i learned that those who possibly appear to us after we pass over are ones who we feel safest with.. doesn't matter what type of faith or religion. I don't believe there is a 'right religion or path.'

Just wondering if functioning on a high frequency level can in any way make one experience a 'weak ego-self (dp)'.. or distortion in how one experiences the self.. for sure i feel it can make one ABNORMALLY sensitive to everything.

I haven't read enough on human vibration but i do know that all is energy and that the denser the form.. the slower the frequency. The lighter the form.. the higher the frequency.

all that is around us vibrates. I suppose if one believes in the miracles of the Saints for instance... the walking through walls as described in the miracle of Saint Martin de Porres or the Bi-location of Saint Padre Pio.. i suppose they would be described as functioning on a incredibly high frequency in which they could possibly walk through denser forms of vibration because of such a light frequency.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Can you speak a bit more about how Quantum Bio-feedback works I have never heard of that, how does it read you to get all that information?

If you resonate different sounds they vibrate at different energy centres in your body, for example you can get simple chakra sound cd's which you can feel where they vibrate in your body with the higher vibration the higher up in your body, so high vibration rate could perhaps mean that you are more developed high up which I imagine is only a problem if things aren't in so much harmony down toward your root chakra, as to be that developed high up you need good roots or you will be away with the fairies most of the time. I have heard healers say some spiritual people are too spiritual and not grounded in life enough which I guess could cause dp.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i've talked to 2 people with dp recently about functioning at a high frequency. common experiences we shared were being hypersensitive to peoples energy on an instinctual level, absorbing peoples energy, feeling possessed or paralyzed by other peoples energy, and feeling controlled by other peoples energy.

it seems that a lot of people with dp are hypersensitive and function on high frequencies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Can you speak a bit more about how Quantum Bio-feedback works I have never heard of that, how does it read you to get all that information?
> 
> If you resonate different sounds they vibrate at different energy centres in your body, for example you can get simple chakra sound cd's which you can feel where they vibrate in your body with the higher vibration the higher up in your body, so high vibration rate could perhaps mean that you are more developed high up which I imagine is only a problem if things aren't in so much harmony down toward your root chakra, as to be that developed high up you need good roots or you will be away with the fairies most of the time. I have heard healers say some spiritual people are too spiritual and not grounded in life enough which I guess could cause dp.


here is info on the QBF..http://www.quantum-biofeedback.net/how.html 
it can be done in person or long distance. Mine was done by a woman named Leija Turunen..http://leijaturunen.com/quantum-biofeedback/ 
you can see in the first website how it works.

It seriously said some crazy things about me that i dont even know how in the world it can know.

ooh yep.. i have some of those chakra cds... tibetan bowls and crystal singing bowls are pretty awesome..

so you are saying if you listen to them and then a chakra palpitates that that is the one that is healthy? or open?

omg have you heard this guy LOL this guy is a pretty amazing sound healer..at 4 min into it 




hmmm yes, that sounds right what you say.. as i have been told that my higher chakras are larger than the 3 lower and that i need to practice grounding...

hmm i was told that one can lower their human frequency field by eating meat.. have you heard of this?

I went to an energy healer a few months ago who grounded me as best as she could and i felt very happy after but obviously she said i need to practice grounding on my own often. I do so as much as possible but.. i still feel as sensitive as ever to everything.. I think i came in this way and im prolly gonna leave this way..lol

and lol about the fairies.. maybe thats why i love them so much..


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i've talked to 2 people with dp recently about functioning at a high frequency. common experiences we shared were being hypersensitive to peoples energy on an instinctual level, absorbing peoples energy, feeling possessed or paralyzed by other peoples energy, and feeling controlled by other peoples energy.
> 
> it seems that a lot of people with dp are hypersensitive and function on high frequencies.


let's all meet up and create a fusion of high vibration... i bet electrical equipment would blow out.. lol

or maybe something like aurora-borealis would result


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

it would be amazing if the sound guy from the video you posted and Tez from cocorosie got together



ellatree said:


> let's all meet up and create a fusion of high vibration... i bet electrical equipment would blow out.. lol
> 
> or maybe something like aurora-borealis would result












maybe if there were enough of us we'd put an end to technology


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> it would be amazing if the sound guy from the video you posted and Tez from cocorosie got together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... that would be very interesting to listen to..









>>>

and lol! we'd save the earth.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

There is an energy healer I met who said that when he was training he would damage electrical appliances near him with his practice, could be useful if you wanted to do a bank robbery.

I'm not sure you would want to lower your human frequency, you can probably do that by becoming inactive physically and mentally but that's not a good idea, in terms of eating meat I have heard it is grounding as it nurtures your yang animal nature. One master I studied said that ideally if everyone in the world could be vegetarian it would be better but if one group was meat eaters they would end up dominating the others by being more yang and ruthless and seeing as that will never happen you put yourself at a psychological disadvantage in the world by being vegetarian. But then again the China Study http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_China_Study_(book) says that Vegetarians are much healthier if they have the right diet than meat eaters.

Christianity is based upon a higher vibration, if you hear Christian music like choir singing it's usually at a high pitch at the vibration which resonates around your head or higher, while Buddhist and mongolian chants are usually more throat based. Much of the qigong training I have looked at is all about raising your overall vibration, but it's about first raising your vibration lower down in the root area and then working upwards, by raising your vibration in each individual energy centre the psychological issues of that centre are brought up and confronted purifying it before moving upward.

I too feel hypersensitive sometimes but I think that is more to do with feeling insecure so I am constantly scanning my environment for threats, so you develop a sensitivity to peoples subtle emotions and energy as a form of defence, so I don't know that its always about some spiritual development. I bet many children who are abused develop incredible sensitivity in that area as a survival mechanism.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

oops.. double post


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Pablo said:


> There is an energy healer I met who said that when he was training he would damage electrical appliances near him with his practice, could be useful if you wanted to do a bank robbery.
> 
> I'm not sure you would want to lower your human frequency, you can probably do that by becoming inactive physically and mentally but that's not a good idea, in terms of eating meat I have heard it is grounding as it nurtures your yang animal nature. One master I studied said that ideally if everyone in the world could be vegetarian it would be better but if one group was meat eaters they would end up dominating the others by being more yang and ruthless and seeing as that will never happen you put yourself at a psychological disadvantage in the world by being vegetarian. But then again the China Study http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_China_Study_(book) says that Vegetarians are much healthier if they have the right diet than meat eaters.
> 
> ...


wow, that is crazy about the energy healer.. and lol about the bank..









hmmm quite possibly Native American music is more grounding because of the drumming i feel.. but then also certain drummings just place one in altered states (trance).. how would you say one goes about raising the lower chakra center vibrations? There are certain singing bowls that are specifically for grounding.. like this one..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4SGCSrNqg

ive tried it many times though..

hmm yep im sure many hypersensitives feel insecure.. but it is also very much related to having a hightened state of awareness and also strong developed intuition..

'Being hypersensitive could be described as being allergic to life. For the highly sensitive person (HSP) a seemingly ordinary day can be overwhelming. Even the most subtle of stimulants a person encounters on a daily basis can be over-stimulating. Energies associated with touch, noise, scent, light, etc. are often too quickly or deeply absorbed by the HSP. As a result, the HSP may become mentally confused, emotionally upset, and/or physically uncomfortable. Hypersensitivity is also associated with a heightened sense of awareness and intuition. This makes being a HSP or empath a two-way street. 'http://healing.about.com/od/empathic/a/hsp.htm

I can say that i was hypersensitive before i had experienced DP for the first time. Hmm so makes me feel that hypersensitivity and high frequency can make one easily experience dp. I remember being way to sensitive to foods, materials, noises, images, people, thoughts, emotions.. though others may say that they became hypersensitive after they got their dp.. since so many here cant stand fluorescent lights, crowds, etc..


----------

